# Kirkeler Nikolaustour



## Einheimischer (10. November 2003)

Am Sonntag den 7. Dezember 2003 findet die 3. Kirkeler Nikolaustour statt. Startzeit ist 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel, der Startpreis beträgt faire 3 Euro, die Strecke ist ca. 35km lang  und führt natürlich durch den Kirkeler Wald, eine Verpflegungsstelle ist vorgesehen.
Also ich finde die sollten wir fahren , da eine Voranmeldung wegen der begrenzten Teilnehmerzahl  ausdrücklich erwünscht ist, bitte ich euch, hier zu posten, wer an der Tour teilnehmen möchte, ich würde uns dann im laufe der nächsten Woche anmelden.
Ach so, hinterher besteht Duschmöglichkeit... ebenso werden im Anschluss Glühwein und warmes Essen angeboten, also eine prima Gelegenheit gemeinsam das Jahr ausklingen zu lassen  

Also haut rein!

Gruß,

Einheimischer.


----------



## CheckerThePig (10. November 2003)

Ich bin am Start! Aber ihr wisst, dass ihr jetzt nicht die geringste Chance habt an meinem Hinterreifen zu bleiben.  Weiß schon jemand wie das Wetter wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (10. November 2003)

Auch wenn ich gar nicht mehr posten darf, 
ich denke das wäre auch was für mich!
Evtl. Lonnimo auch.


----------



## Wiseman (10. November 2003)

Da mache ich doch glatt mit.

Das Wetter wird kalt und ungemütlich sein.

frostige Grüße,


----------



## tozzi (10. November 2003)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei !
Also anmelden !


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2003)

wohl denn, bin mit von der Partie!


----------



## scotty23 (10. November 2003)

Fahren wir denn da auch die Nikolausroute ???  
Mit Schlitten und so .....

Also meine Nikolausmütze und die Route liegen jedenfalls
bereit 


greetz


----------



## Moose (10. November 2003)

Ich bringe dann den Sack mit!
Scotty23: die Mütze muss aber über den Helm passen!!!


----------



## 007ike (10. November 2003)

Erwischt!

Ich hoffe es ist nur eine kurze Pause! Wir sollten eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Internetsuchties gründen


----------



## Moose (10. November 2003)




----------



## CheckerThePig (10. November 2003)

Und noch jemand fährt mit! Einheimischer, du kennst ihn bereits von unsrer letzten Tour! Also den bitte auch anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. November 2003)

Sehr schön, immer weiter... je mehr desto besser


----------



## Winnie (11. November 2003)

Fahre auch mit und bringe noch jemanden mit.


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

bis wann willst du uns denn anmelden? Würde noch Lebowski fragen?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

Also ich würd sagen, ich warte bis Ende der Woche, sprich Samstag mit der Anmeldung, aber ich denke, selbst wenn sich später noch jemand meldet, sollte das problemlos machbar sein.


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

wieviele hast du denn jetzt?
Ach ja es soll schneien, hat jemand spikes? Müssen Tozzi mal fragen


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

Bis jetzt inkl. mir 10 feste Zusagen + evtl. Lonnimo und Lebowski.
Macht ca. 24 Spikereifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

wart' mal ab, vielleicht werden es noch mehr!


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

noch mehr, ja wo kommen die denn alle her?????? Und dann so plötzlich?

Seit ihr eigendlich die Kirkler Tour im Sommer mitgefahren? War für mich ne 100 km Tour, da ich per bike angereist bin, und natürlich wieder ab


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

Ja ich war im Sommer natürlich auch am Start, allerdings war meine Anreise nicht ganz so weit


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

Übrigens sollte es wirklich schneien, fänd ich persönlich das ganz witzig  Da kommt dann so richtig Vorweihnachtliche Stimmung auf


----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

Darf ich den Leuten aus meinem Verteiler (da stehst Du ja auch drin) Deine Mail-Adresse als Kontakt für die Nikolaus-Tour nennen?


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

Aber klar doch, nur zu... solange die nicht anfangen, bei mir vorm Haus Trompete zu spielen


----------



## Wiseman (12. November 2003)

Ja ich war im Sommer auch dabei. Bin mit dem Zug hingefahren und mit dem Bike zurück. Waren dann "nur" 80km und es war richtig kalt auf dem Heimweg. Brrr.

Habe aber keinen von euch gesehen 

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

Stimmt der Rückweg war echt sau kalt, obwohl hin und dort schönes Wetter war.


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2003)

Also wie ich eben auf einem Aushang gelesen habe, wird die Nikolaus Tour, entgegen meiner Vermutung NICHT ausgeschildert, sondern geführt. Bei entsprechender Teilnehmerzahl werden zwei Gruppen gebildet, ich nehme an nach Leistungsstand.
Ich persönlich fände eine Auschilderung wie bei der Sommer Tour schöner, aber was solls...

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## CheckerThePig (12. November 2003)

... ne geführte Tour, neeneenee.... voll doof! Aber egal!
Bessere Idee, du machst die Route ausfindig (Bestechung oder so), dann lernste den Weg auswendig und dann machen wir ne eigene Gruppe (Führungsgruppe)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2003)

Also ich vermute, dass eine Gruppe vom Bikeaholic angeführt wird, der ja auch hier im Forum vertreten ist und ne super tolle Homepage hat, mit dem kann und will ich mich nicht messen, da fahr ich doch lieber hinterher und wenn der wirklich führen sollte, wird auch Niemand Schilder vermissen  
Bikeaholic ist im übrigen auch dafür verantwortlich, dass die Kirkler Trails fast immer fahrbar sind, an dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön!


----------



## Moose (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Bikeaholic ist im übrigen auch dafür verantwortlich, dass die Kirkler Trails fast immer fahrbar sind, an dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön!  *



Ich schliesse mich dem Dankeschön an!

Ich habe auch nichts dagegen, durch den Kirkeler Wald geführt zu werden, finde aber die Idee, dass der Einheimische die Tour auswendig lernt eine sehr gute Idee - dann kann man sie immer wieder fahren!
... außerdem prophylaktisch falls wir nicht hinterherkommen


----------



## Christina (13. November 2003)

Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass mich bis dahin weitere Krankheits-Attacken verschonen   Ich ernähr mich jetzt nur noch von Obst und Multi-Vitamin-Saft. Super!  
Bis Dezember hab ich auch die Schrauben meiner Hinterradbremse wiedergefunden, die meine Katze irgendwo in der Wohnung versteckt hat.  Wieso müssen Katzen Fussball spielen???
Bis die Tage....


----------



## Einheimischer (13. November 2003)

Sehr schön, ich denke mit so vielen Vitaminen intus, wirst Du im Dezember fitter sein als wir alle  



> Bis Dezember hab ich auch die Schrauben meiner Hinterradbremse wiedergefunden, die meine Katze irgendwo in der Wohnung versteckt hat.  Wieso müssen Katzen Fussball spielen???



Ja das kenn ich, aber noch mehr interessieren würde mich, warum Katzen an Tapeten freeclimben müssen


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

Ich werde uns morgen anmelden, wer will noch, wer hat noch nicht... bitte bis morgen Bescheid sagen!!!

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## CheckerThePig (14. November 2003)

und noch ein Bekannter will mit; also sind dann insgesamt 2 die ich mitbring. Wann wird bezahlt?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

Soweit mir bekannt, wird am Start bezahlt, genaueres kann ich morgen sagen.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. November 2003)

Nachdem ich ja jetzt zweimal bei der Freitags-Tour mithalten konnte, melde ich mich hiermit auch für den weinachtlichen Ausritt an.

@Einheimischer

ist das noch im Zeitlimit ?


Viel Grüße HeldDerArbeit (Sascha)


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

Aha, Du bist das.
Warum adipös? Werd' mal nur nicht magersüchtig!
Hast Du auch ein Orange? Wenn ja, was für eins?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

@HeldDerArbeit

...aber klar doch, wie gesagt anmelden werde ich uns morgen, wir werden auf jedenfall die Teilnehmerzahl drastisch steigern


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Aha, Du bist das.
> Warum adipös? Werd' mal nur nicht magersüchtig!
> Hast Du auch ein Orange? Wenn ja, was für eins?
> ...




Ja, ich bin´s!   

Warum adipös ? Na ja, laut BMI hab ich momentan einen Index von 26 !!!!!!!  AAaaaaaahHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
Und früher-als ich noch Weltcup gefahren bin, hatte ich 20!
Esse zu gern....

Momentan hab ich ein Alu O - das ist mein Singlespeeder!
Bin aber schon mehrere Orange gefahren - waren wir ja zu Kamikaze Cycles Zeiten Importeur und "Team Germany"
--> ganz wichtig!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

> Und früher-als ich noch Weltcup gefahren bin, hatte ich 20!



Hab ich da irgend etwas verpasst... pass blos auf, wenn Carloz das liest, postet er deinen ganzen Stammbaum, von wegen Prominenz und so   

@Carloz bitte nicht übel nehmen, musste raus, sorry


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. November 2003)

Das ist mir ja schon fast peinlich - 10/12 Jahre her.
Wenn ich an meine heutige Fitness denke!
Trainingspausen von mehreren Jahren rächen sich irgendwann! 

War aber ne schöne Zeit - kann ich Dir ja beim nächsten Freitags-Ausritt mal auseinanderschrauben, wenn´s Dich interessiert.


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

Ja, bitte, ich auch wissen will!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

INTERESSIEREN???, da bin ich echt gespannt drauf, was gleichzeitig bedeutet, dass ich nächsten Freitag auf jedenfall wieder mit von der Partie bin, freue mich jetzt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

Gerade eben wurde ich auf Moose`s neue Signatur aufmerksam... da bin ich natürlich voll dafür und auch dabei!!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. November 2003)

am 19.ten hätt´ ich gut Zeit 
( 20.ten leider arbeiten - aber könnte ich vielleicht auch tauschen - bin dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt!)


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

man könnte sich ja schon ein bisschen früher treffen?
Das können wir ja nach der Nikolaus Tour planen!

Oh, ich weiss, ich kann's nicht lassen!

@HeldDerArbeit: übrigens bist Du erst bei einem BMI von > 29 "adipös", 26 ist stinknormal "übergewichtig" (Du Angeber!!!)
Auf den BMI kann man eh nicht viel geben! Der berücksichtigt ja keine Muskelmasse!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (14. November 2003)

Muskelmasse ???
    


Stinknormal übergewichtig ? . 
Großer Gott - jetzt kann ich heut Nacht bestimmt gut schlafen !!!!
Das beruhigt mich ungemein.


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

mach' mal aus Deiner Signatur schnell ein "laut BMI ganz stinknormal übergewichtig"!!!

Nächste Woche bringe ich dann die Caliper Zange mit, dann wissen wir die Wahrheit (ok, ich lass' Dir Zeit bis Dezember!)


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

... ich will auch Caliperitiert Dingsda werden, ich hab eben mal nachgeschaut - mein BMI ist diese Jahr von 27 auf 23 gefallen, muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen  Oder kann ich die eingesparten BMI Punkte irgendwo einlösen, für Bikeparts z.B.


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

Das ist wie an der Börse: manchmal fällt der Kurs halt, manchmal steigt er. Die Freude daran ist allerdings umgekehrt proportional!

Natürlich kannst Du die Punkte einlösen:
BMI steht ja unter anderem auch für "Bei Moose Investieren".
Wenn Du fleissig weitersammelst, dann bekommst Du eine Prämie (letztes Jahr gab es für hundert Punkte eine aufblasbare Waschmaschine... ).
Dieses Jahr wird es vielleicht ein Reisegutschein?






Eine Urkunde gibt es aber auf alle Fälle:


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

Jajaja    ich will ne Prämie und ne Urkunde!!!
Obwohl, schein ja nix besonderes zu sein... die Urkunden werden ja verteilt wie Falschgeld:













Allerdings auf die Prämie bin ich richtig scharf:




Aber ich fürchte, ich kann mal wieder nicht zur Spitzengruppe aufschliessen:


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)

... in einer Maschine von BMI habe ich meine erste Notlandung erlebt - das war toll!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

> ... in einer Maschine von BMI habe ich meine erste Notlandung erlebt - das war toll!



... ok, dann können die Ihre Prämie auch behalten!

Evtl könnte ich noch BMI Karate lernen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (14. November 2003)

Hmm, ich glaube das Foto von Kate Winslet ist schon etwas älter, oder? Ich glaube die macht beim BMI gerade einen Uphill 

Folgt jetzt das obligatorische BMI-Vergleichen, wer den größeren, äh kleineren meinte ich natürlich, hat? 

zuckersüße Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

Nachdem wir heute schon unsere "Oberrohre" verglichen haben, bin ich auch dafür damit aufzuhören, dazu fällt mir aber noch ein Witz ein:

Stöhnt Karl am Stammtisch: "Ich hatte einen verrückten Traum! Ich habe einen riesigen Berg Zuckerwatte gegessen!" 
 "Und" fragt Willi, "was ist daran verrückt?"
"Als ich heute morgen aufwachte, hatte ich den ganzen Mund voller Federn und mein Kopfkissen war weg!"


----------



## Moose (14. November 2003)




----------



## Einheimischer (14. November 2003)

So ich geh dann mal, gute Nacht und viel Spass beim "Proberudern" Moose!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2003)

So, die Email mit der Anmeldung ist raus, sind doch 14 Leute geworden, ich hoffe ich hab richtig gezählt.
Wer sich näher über die Tour informieren möchte, kann das hier: Kamikaze Racing Team tun.
Sobald ich eine Bestätigung erhalte, sag ich natürlich Bescheid.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## LTD2002 (17. November 2003)

Hallo Einheimischer!!

Ich bin an der Nikolausfeier in Kirkel mit an Bord.

Zur Erkennung: Ich war jetzt 2 mal mit bei der von der UNI organisierten Tour Freitags durch den Saarländischen Wald.

rotes cube 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Einheimischer (17. November 2003)

Hallo LTD2002,

das freut mich, hast Du dich schon angemeldet, oder soll ich das machen?

Übrigens @all ich habe mich für diesen Uphill Event in Hauenstein am 03.01.2004 angemeldet (siehe hier ), ich will hoffen, dass ich da nicht alleine hin muss


----------



## 007ike (18. November 2003)

vielleicht komme ich mit um dich anzufeuern


----------



## Einheimischer (18. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

mir wurde die Anmeldung zur Nikolaustour bestätigt.
Die Startgebühr in Höhe von 3 Euro kann vor Ort entrichtet werden, Startzeit ist 10:00 Uhr am Turnerheim in Kirkel, also bitte rechtzeitig anreisen, damit vorher noch die Formalitäten in Ruhe geregelt werden können.


@007ike

...Du kannst mich auch anfeuern, wenn Du neben mir herfährst... wie wärs mit mitmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (18. November 2003)

der Termin ist nicht so günstig, wenn wird das ne kurzfristige Sache, schaun wir mal


----------



## tozzi (18. November 2003)

Bin beim Uphillrennen auch dabei !
Endlich ein Grund, das 34er zu montieren !


----------



## Einheimischer (18. November 2003)

@tozzi
Juhu, beeil dich mit der Anmeldung, da sind schon 13 gemeldet und es gibt insg. nur 50 Plätze 

@007ike
na ja, kann man nix machen, vieleicht klappt`s ja doch noch irgendwie, wer schön.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. November 2003)

Ahhh ich Dummkopf, Du stehst ja schon auf der Starterliste tozzi...sehr schön!


----------



## Wiseman (18. November 2003)

HeHe,

das ist ja mal fast ein Grund das 30-13 Weicheier-Ritzelpaket zu montieren 

Tozzi und ich fahren Hardcore 1:0,93, auch wenn wir den ersten Platz dafür hergeben müssen, gell Tozzi? 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (18. November 2003)

Hey, wartet mal bis C. wieder dabei ist! 
Die fährt dann mit 42/34! 
Zu Weihnachten bekommt sie von mir dann ein Schaltwerk aus Krupp-Stahl und ein Schaltauge aus Gummi!
... sorry, C., das musste sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (18. November 2003)

@wiseman:
naja, ähem, für den ersten Platz würde ich alles tun, sogar nen 200er Vorbau mit -15°... dann könnte ich den ersten Preis (Weichei-Rahmen) einheimsen und verhökern- dafür bekommt man schon nen richtigen Männer(Hardtail)Rahmen dafür !


----------



## Christina (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Zu Weihnachten bekommt sie von mir dann ein Schaltwerk aus Krupp-Stahl und ein Schaltauge aus Gummi!*



Cool, freu ich mich jetzt schon drauf!   Wenn du das Gummi-Schaltauge dann noch so auslegst, dass es im Normalfall die nötige Steifigkeit bietet, kannst du das sogar patentieren lassen.  

Du kriegst dann von mir einen Gummi-Ausleger für "Saarwars". Mit Rückfedergarantie, falls du demnächst mal wieder einem mit mehreren Damen besetzten Gig-Boot begegnest. Brauchst dir dann auch keine Sorgen mehr um die Stabilität der Schweißnähte zu machen.   

Und jetzt schreib was, mindestens 5 Seiten heute!


----------



## Moose (19. November 2003)

Der war sooooo geil gekontert!  
So mag ich Dich!
Der Gummi-Ausleger wurde übrigens soeben von der FISA verboten: Grund - er macht das Boot schneller, die Ostblock Länder können da aber finanziell nicht mithalten, deshalb darf keiner damit fahren ... . Schade eigentlich - wir hätten reich werden können.

Das Schaltauge aus Gummi gibt es jetzt auch in verschiedenen Farben!
Welche hättest Du denn gerne???


----------



## Christina (19. November 2003)

Ich nehm zwei, eins in blau für den Sc(hr)otthaufen und eins in silber fürs Rocky, sozusagen schon auf Vorrat. Den Ausleger order ich dann in Metalllackierung, damit hängst du den kompletten Ostblock ab. 
Hab gerade für unverschämt viel Geld Teile fürs neue Rad geordert. Weihnachtsgeld auf dem Kontoauszug führt wohl zu Realitätsverlust!  Ob der anhält?
Damit ich am Freitag einsatzbereit bin, fehlen mir übrigens noch 2 Innensechskantschrauben M5x32 für die Hinterradbremse. Die hast du nicht zufällig irgendwo in deinem Deep Space rumliegen? Ansonsten muss ich nachher noch in die Apotheke.
So, deine Zeit ist abgelaufen, zurück an die Arbeit! Husch, husch!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. November 2003)

Aha, da sind doch noch ein paar bekannte Namen auf der "Uphill-Liste" aufgetaucht... so kenn ich euch  
Übrigens sollte ich mich demnächst mal nicht hier melden, so liegt das an meiner (fast) defekten Festplatte... keine Panik, Ersatz ist unterwegs... irgendwie ist bei mir in letzter Zeit der Wurm drinn, aber wenigstens funktioniert mein Hardtail wieder  und es hat auch abgenommen, obwohl der Gewichtsvorteil nach der heutigen Schlammpackung wohl wieder hinüber ist  
Freue mich schon auf Freitag  

Verschlammte Grüße.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (19. November 2003)

ich hab mich auch grad fürden uphill angemeldet.
ich werds aber tunlichst vermeiden ein kleines blatt zu montieren. 
vielleicht ist bis dahin mein extralite fahrfertig.
dann müssen die aber oben ein fangnetz installieren


----------



## Einheimischer (19. November 2003)

Na toll... da geht er hin der schöne Rahmen - ratet mal wer gewinnt  @crazy eddie das kostet dich mindestens eine Runde


----------



## CheckerThePig (19. November 2003)

Naja, gegen Moose hat er verdammmmmmt schlechte Karten! ich würd ja mal schwer behaupten, dass Sie mit neuem Rahmen zurückkommt!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. November 2003)

... möge der Beste siegen, da sind ja dann auch noch ein paar mehr Leute am Start, auserdem ich hab ja schon 4 Fahrräder


----------



## Moose (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von CheckerThePig _
> *Naja, gegen Moose hat er verdammmmmmt schlechte Karten! ich würd ja mal schwer behaupten, dass Sie mit neuem Rahmen zurückkommt! *



Du machst wohl mega Witze.
Am Berg zocken mich alle von Euch dreimal ab. Ich kann nur trumpfen, wenn wir schon fünf Stunden unterwegs sind!!! ... und dann auch nicht unbedingt am Berg.

Ich erwarte natürlich nicht, dass die in der Frauenwertung auch einen Rahmen auschreiben! ... eher ein Handtäschen oder so.

Also mein Tip: wenn Crazy Eddie evtl doch ein kleines Blatt montiert, dann nimmt er das Ding mit nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (20. November 2003)

Moin Leutz,

also ich würde die Wetten entgegen nehmen 
Wobei ich wohl auch auf Moose setzen würde.

Für die Frauen gibts wohl einen rosa Rahmen  
ohne Oberrohr und mit Gummi-Schaltauge.


----------



## Moose (20. November 2003)

Hab' ich da was verpasst?
Also wenn mal wieder keine andere Frau startet, dann trau ich mir den Sieg in der Frauen-Klasse zu! 
Ansonsten würde ich wetten: bei fünfzig teilnehmenden Männern sind genau fünf langsamer als ich.

ES GEHT UM EINEN STEILEN BERG UND NICHT UM 6 STUNDEN MARATHON ! ! !


----------



## 007ike (20. November 2003)

Ich wette, das das Ding ein Lokalmatador gewinnt, der schon fleißig die goldene Linie sucht!
Also macht euch da mal nicht nervös wegen diesem Rahmen, der wahrscheinlich noch aus der Vorserie stammt.

Ich hasse den November!


----------



## Moose (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Ich wette, das das Ding ein Lokalmatador gewinnt, der schon fleißig die goldene Linie sucht!
> Also macht euch da mal nicht nervös wegen diesem Rahmen, der wahrscheinlich noch aus der Vorserie stammt.
> 
> Ich hasse den November! *



Ich glaube nicht, dass wir ernsthaft mit der Trophäe gerechnet haben  .

Warum hasst Du den November?
Es regnet nicht und es ist auch nicht windig ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (20. November 2003)

ich beginne auch den November zu hassen... zur Erklärung: ich putze gerade mein Rad - ich wusste gar nicht, wieviel Schlamm an so ein bischen Bike passt  
Na ja , bin ja gleich soweit fertig, so das Es nochmal in tozzi`s Auto mitfahren darf und dann freue ich mich wieder auf morgen  

putzende Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (20. November 2003)

Dieses trübe macht mich fertig. Irgendwie sind auch alle in meinem Umfeld schlecht gelaunt!
Das trückt auf die Stimmung!

Außerdem, mein bike wäre jetzt soweit fertig. Seltsamer weiße haben die Magura Onkels mir 2 neue Griffe montiert. Ja und jetzt frag ich mich was die Griffe mit dem rechten Kolben zu tun haben der immer hängen bleibt?????????????? Bin jetzt mal gespannt. Ich glaube aber nicht dass das des Rätsels Lösung war. Ich könnte echt platzen über so was. 

Ach ja noch ne Kleinigkeit. Beim zusammenbauen meines Rades ist aufgefallen das der Fox Dämpfer einen Defekt hat. Den schicken sie jetzt ein. Ich feu mich!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. November 2003)

@007ike

hmm, ok dann putz ich lieber  ...Du hast ja auch nur Pech mit dem Teil, ich hoff jedenfalls, dass Du irgendwann mal wieder mit deinem CD zufrieden sein kannst.


----------



## Moose (20. November 2003)

verständnisvolle, tröstende Grüße.

Ein nicht funktionsfähiges Bike ist eklig!

@Einheimischer: Morgen könnten wir nach Frankreich fahren (kleine Hausrunde mit etwas Trial zwischendrin ...). Mal sehen.


----------



## tozzi (20. November 2003)

@moose:
Wieso nicht ernsthaft mit dem Rahmen gerechnet - der ist fest eingeplant in der Kalkulation meines neuen HT's ?!
Fahre ja  schließlich nicht zum Spaß...
Einheimischer und ich fahren nur noch bergauf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (20. November 2003)

War ja ganz klar ... 
mit Deinem Bike Set-up merkst Du ja auch gar nicht, wenn Du bergauf fährst. Bei 20% Steigung sind Sattel und Lenker endlich mal auf einer Höhe!


----------



## Einheimischer (20. November 2003)

@moose

ich verlasse mich ganz auf`s Reisebüro M.O.O.S.E. - ich bin überzeugt, das es wieder eine tolle Tour wird.

@tozzi

...lass Die nur reden, wenn wir mit unseren "Special-Setup´s" dort auftauchen, geben die freiwillig jedem von uns einen Rahmmen...



















... vieleicht auch aus Mitleid


----------



## tozzi (20. November 2003)

@moose: genau, endlich mal keine Überschlagsgefühle !

@Einheimischer: man könnte eine 20"-BMX-Gabel mit entsprechendem Laufrad einbauen...dann klebt das Vorderrad doch bergauf wie die Pest am Boden. Müßte uns aber trotzdem noch irgendetwas einfallen, damit crazy eddie am Kampftag leider 'verhindert' ist.Wenn dies alles nicht hilft, nehm' ich den Rahmen auch  
aus Mitleid ( meiner Person wegen oder des Rahmens wegen, reine Ansichtssache).


----------



## Wiseman (20. November 2003)

... die Hoffnung auf einen 1. Platz ist ungebrochen 

aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist es, wie scotty23 gesagt hat, die Lokalmatadoren haben einen Trainingsvorteil.

Ich würde ja für morgen dann den Schlackenberg vorschlagen. Vielleicht so 10 Runden hoch und runter zum aufwärmen und dann noch etwas Techniktraining 

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (20. November 2003)

... ich werde ein paar "Rampen" einbauen - kein Problem!


----------



## Christina (21. November 2003)

Oh, das ist eine tolle Idee, ich lass euch dann auf dem Schlackeberg zurück und fahr den Rest von der Tour alleine!   Mit meinem "Setup" (ist das jetzt newschool-Deutsch?) fall ich bei mehr als 15% vom Rad, 34er Ritzel hin oder her. Ich werde höchstens als Zuschauer und Fahrertaxi mitkommen und euch anfeuern!
Im Übrigen bin ich wieder halbwegs einsatzbereit, zumindest mein Rad. Die Schrauben für die Bremse sind auch wieder da, die Katzen hatten sie im wahrsten Sinne unter den Teppich gekehrt   Inwieweit meine Beine mit dem Rad mithalten können, sehen wir dann heute nachmittag. 
Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (21. November 2003)

@Christina: Nun, ich hoffe, dass deine Beine immer neben deinem Rad sind, weil alles andere wirklich schmerzhafte Erfahrungen werden.
Es sei denn Du bist der Bi-Lokation fähig, dann wirst du umgehend heilig gesprochen und kannst immer ein paar Beine ausruhen  aber als Heilige hat man dann eh wieder andere Sorgen.

Grüße,


----------



## CheckerThePig (26. November 2003)

Hallo Nikolaustour-Starterfeld!
Ähm... steh vor ner schwierigen Entscheidung. Am 6. 12. is in SB DIE Uniparty schlechthin und ein Tag später die Tour... Würd ja schon gern noch Abends die Party mitnehmen, zumal ich mitlerweile auch schon Karten hab! Was meint ihr, ist da zu vereinbaren? Party abends und dann Tour um 10Uhr? Moose wie machts du das?  Oder gehste nicht auf DIE Party?

...


----------



## Wiseman (26. November 2003)

... mit Party am Vorabend und dann noch eine Tour fahren waren bisher immer negativ. Dir fehlt dann Schlaf und Du bist unkonzentriert.
Und mit einem Kater zu biken ist auch nicht wirklich ein erhebendes Gefühl, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass die Party ein feucht-fröhliches Fest wird 

nüchterne und ausgeschlafene Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (26. November 2003)

Leute Leute... als ich noch so jung war wie Ihr, bin ich 35Km, mit 2 Promille, ohne zu schlafen, auf dem Hinterrad gefahren - jedenfalls hab ich mir eingebildet, ich könnte das...  

Im Ernst, ich weise nochmal darauf hin: die Nikolaustour ist keine Marathonveranstaltung und kein Rennen!!!, sondern eine geführte Tour durch den Kirkler Wald, also auch optimal dazu geeignet, evtl. vorhandenen Restalkohol abzubauen, wer will kann ja seinen "Pegel" hinterher mit Glühwein wieder angleichen


----------



## tozzi (26. November 2003)

und als ich so jung wie Einheimischer war, konnte ich sogar noch freihändig dabei fahren !!!


----------



## Moose (26. November 2003)

solange Ihr nicht den hier macht :kotz: ?!
Ich werde nicht auf die Party gehen. Ich werde mich mental auf die Tour vorbereiten!  
Ach, wenn es doch schon nächste Woche wäre, die Diplomarbeit fertig und alles!
Wisst Ihr, es gibt ja auch noch schreckliche Neuigkeiten: ich bin letztes Wochenende zu schnell gerudert. Jetzt gehöre ich zu den Leuten, die Protokolle ausfüllen sollen und jederzeit für Dopingproben zur Verfügung stehen müssen - furchtbar! (ich hoffe, mein Kaffee-Konsum ist legal!). Frau Bundestrainerin erweitert ihren Kader um einen Zwerg!


----------



## 007ike (26. November 2003)

voll grass


----------



## Einheimischer (26. November 2003)

@moose







...tja, ab jetzt gibts dann nur noch Caro Kaffee, ich hoffe, der Koffeinentzug gefährdet nicht deine Diplomarbeit


----------



## CheckerThePig (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *Leute Leute... als ich noch so jung war wie Ihr, bin ich 35Km, mit 2 Promille, ohne zu schlafen, auf dem Hinterrad gefahren - jedenfalls hab ich mir eingebildet, ich könnte das...
> 
> Im Ernst, ich weise nochmal darauf hin: die Nikolaustour ist keine Marathonveranstaltung und kein Rennen!!!, sondern eine geführte Tour durch den Kirkler Wald, also auch optimal dazu geeignet, evtl. vorhandenen Restalkohol abzubauen, wer will kann ja seinen "Pegel" hinterher mit Glühwein wieder angleichen
> ...



Ok, dann nehm ich beides mit. Party und Tour! Achja, wie is das eigentlich mit der Reinigung Glühwein-Camelbag?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. November 2003)

Ist relativ gut zu reinigen, musst nur die Blase die nächsten zwei bis drei Touren mit klarem Schnaps füllen, dann sollte der Geschmack des Glühweins nachlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (26. November 2003)

hahahahahaha, ich mach' Caro-Kaffee in mein Camel Bak!
Ernsthaft - ohne Kaffee läuft gar nichts. Auf 10 Tassen komme ich aber auch im Diplomarbeitsstress nicht innerhalb von wenigen Stunden.
Freu mich schon!
@CheckerThePig: wenn Du morgens erst noch Mundwasser reinmachst, dann merkt auch keiner Deine Fahne!


----------



## CheckerThePig (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *
> @CheckerThePig: wenn Du morgens erst noch Mundwasser reinmachst, dann merkt auch keiner Deine Fahne! *



  prima Idee!


----------



## Moose (26. November 2003)

:kotz:


----------



## scotty23 (5. Dezember 2003)

Moin moin,

wo sollen wir uns denn am Samstag treffen bzw. wie
oder wann fahren wir denn nach Kirkel.....


thx
scotty23


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2003)

War das nicht Sonntag????? Mach jetzt nicht schwach. Muß direkt mal nachschauen.....


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2003)

Einen wichtigen gibt es aber noch:




 Sonntag, 7. Dezember 10:00 Uhr

3. Kirkeler Nikolaustour

Start am Turnerheim in Kirkel (Anfahrt ist ausgeschildert). 30 km geführte Tour (eventuell in zwei Gruppen) durch den Kirkeler Wald. Unterwegs gibt es eine Verpflegungsstelle damit ihr auch bis zum Ziel durchhaltet. Dort könnt ihr dann duschen und was Warmes zu Essen und zu Trinken gibt es auch. Das ganze für 3 Euro Startgeld. Voranmeldung ist nötig, da die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenzt ist. Info und Anmeldung: [email protected] oder. 06849-1091 oder 06849-991812




 Ufffffffffff


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich würde vorschlagen sich dort um halb zehn zu treffen?? Der Einheimische soll aber mal sagen was geht, ob das zu früh pder schon zu spät ist, und wo genau das ist (von der Tanke aus gesehen..... )


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2003)

Fr, 05.12. Sa, 06.12. So, 07.12. 
Tiefst-
Temperatur -1°C -3°C -5°C 
Höchst-
Temperatur 1°C 3°C -3°C 
Vormittag    
Nachmittag    
Abend    

> SMS
> E-Mail
> drucken

-3°   

das ist sau kalt! Aber ich könnte mein jekyll mal endlich wieder ausführen


----------



## Christina (5. Dezember 2003)

Hey, geschwächelt wird nicht! Außerdem gibt's doch angeblich Glühwein...   Und 30 km sind ja auch nicht gerade ein Marathon.
Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2003)

...ich würde vorschlagen: 1. Treffpunkt 9:20Uhr Aral Tanke Kirkel für alle Die, die nicht wissen wo das Turnerheim in Kirkel ist, 2. Treffpunkt 9:30Uhr Turnerheim Kirkel, die Anfahrt müsste ab Ortseingang Ausgeschildert sein, das alles findet diesen SONNTAG statt!!! Startzeit der Tour ist 10:00 Uhr - kein Rennen - hinterher Glühwein  
Bitte kurz posten wer wo hin kommt, damit ich nicht ewig das schöne blau der Aral Tankstelle bewundern muss  

Grüße,

Eh.


----------



## Wiseman (5. Dezember 2003)

@Einheimischer: Wie ich sehe, seid ihr doch noch wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen  Noch alles dran? Keine Frostbeulen? Ich war auf jeden Fall froh zu Hause in der Wanne zu liegen.

Turnerheim ist doch die erste Abfahrt im Kreisel (von SB aus kommend) und dann irgendwann rechts einbiegen, oder? Dann würde ich sagen, dass ich direkt dahin komme. Ich werde wohl mit dem Escort unterwegs sein und somit nur noch Platz für einen Passagier ab SB (oder alles was bis Kirkel auf dem Weg liegt) haben.

frostige Grüße,


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2003)

@Wiseman

ja wir sind gut nach Hause gekommen, bis auf einen kurzen Orientierungsverlust meinerseits (2 Glühwein waren wohl doch zuviel für mich oder warens die Maronen?  )   alles völlig reibungslos verlaufen. Die heisse Dusche war aber echt ne Wohltat.

Du fährst am besten gar nicht erst bis zum Kreisel, sondern nimmst unten beim Autohändler, die Abzweigung nach rechts Richtung Blieskastel/Lautzkirchen, auf dieser Strasse kommt nach etwa 500 Metern rechts die Einfahrt (Feldweg) zum Turnerheim, wie gesagt, müsste alles Ausgeschildert sein.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## 007ike (5. Dezember 2003)

Aha, dort ist auch die Sommertour gestartet???????????? Wenn ja werde ich dort hin kommen. Aber wohl doch nicht mit dem Jekyll, da die Cross max ein Problem haben. Langsam aber ganz sicher verliere ich die Lust darann


----------



## dorfbewohner (5. Dezember 2003)

Kann nicht sagen, ob ich kommen kann. Ist die sofortige Anmeldung unbedingt notwendig? Oder lässt es sich irgendwie einrichten, dass ich uU noch am Sonntag vorbeigezuckelt komme? Umziehen und Sache ablegen kann man im Turnerheim?
Mfg,
Moritz


----------



## scotty23 (5. Dezember 2003)

na gut, ich werde dann auch am Sonntag am Turnerheim 
sein  
Ich werde wohl auch mit dem Auto hinfahren und hätte 
somit noch ein bis zwei Plätze frei...

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2003)

@007ike

ist zwar ein schwacher Trost, aber mir gehts im Moment auch nicht viel besser mit meinen Bikes, musste heute sogar mit Starrgabel fahren, war aber auch irgendwie lustig  
Zur Tour, ja es ist genau dort wo die Somertour war, ist im Prinzip auch genau wie die Sommertour, nur vieeeeel kälter 

@dorfbewohner

Soweit ich weiss, sind Duschen und Umkleiden vorhanden und deine Sachen kannst Du dort sicher auch irgendwo deponieren.
Das mit der vorherigen Anmeldung ist auf jeden Fall so ausgeschrieben, ich glaube aber kaum, dass Dich am Sonntag da einer vom Hof jagt, weil Du dich nicht vorangemeldet hast, ich denke Die sind bei diesen Temperaturen froh über jeden Biker


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2003)

@scotty23

...na dann sehe ich Dich ja auch endlich nochmal, freu mich schon


----------



## scotty23 (5. Dezember 2003)

jep freue mich auch mal wieder ne Runde
mit Euch zu drehen bin bestimmt total unfit  
aber egal....

Gut, dass ich heute noch gepostet habe
sonst hätte ich die Nacht nicht geschlafen


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Dezember 2003)

Hihihi - nee das musst Du auf morgen Nacht verschieben... aber immer cool bleiben (bei Minusgraden ja auch kein Problem), wird ne lockere Tour


----------



## Christina (6. Dezember 2003)

Bei der Beschreibung finde sogar ich das Turnerheim. Werde dann um 9.30 h da sein, allerdings ohne Garantie, falls mich doch noch die plötzliche Panik wegen des Vortrags am Montag überkommt.  Aber Ablenkung soll ja helfen.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2003)

...nix da Panikattacken werden nicht als Entschuldigung akzeptiert, wir sehen uns also 9:30 Uhr am Turnerheim  
Sollte die Tour selbst als Ablenkung nicht genügen, gibts ja immer noch den Glühwein hinterher, und für ganz schwierige Fälle, lässt sich bestimmt auch noch ein Leberwurstbrot auftreiben


----------



## CheckerThePig (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo an alle!
Wollt euch nur ausrichten, dass ich morgen höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dabei bin! Bin ziemlich erkältet und glaub, dass das morgen dann keine gute Idee sein wird!
Dann mal viel Spaß an euch alle!
Achso, gibts da jetzt Ärger, wenn ihr mit 3 Leuten weniger anrückt? Weiß nämlich nicht, ob jetzt die beiden anderen Homburger mitfahren werden...

Verschnupfte Grüße,
Checker


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2003)

Warum fahren die nicht mit, hast Du Die angesteckt?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## CheckerThePig (6. Dezember 2003)

Einer kommt mit, (kommt kurz vor halb 10 zur Tanke), bei dem andren weiß ichs noch nicht...


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2003)

Gebt mir doch mal eine Stand wie der Wald ausasieht. Ist da alles aufgeweicht? Brauche ich meine Schutzplastiken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2003)

Na ja etwas matschig ist es schon, ich selbst fahre aus Prinzip keine Schutzplastiken, aber vieleicht haben wir ja Glück und der Matsch gefriert


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2003)

Wieso sind eigendlich alle deine bikes kaputt?


----------



## 007ike (6. Dezember 2003)

-2 ° Höchsttemperatur. Juhu Heute Nacht bis -8°! Dann dürft morgen alles gefroren sein.......................


----------



## dorfbewohner (6. Dezember 2003)

Wahrscheinlich meint der Checker mich mit dem 2. Homburger 
Leider siehts derzeitg so aus, dass ich zu 90% nicht kommen kann. Außer es geschieht ein kleines Wunder. Aber daran glaub ich irgendwie nicht..   
Mfg,
Moritz


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2003)

@007ike

oh je lange Geschichte, eigentlich funktioniert zumindest mein Fully jetzt wieder wie es soll (hoff ich), nur hatte ich mit meinem Hardtail Dank Ebay, ein leichtes Gabelproblem, was aber auch schon wieder teilweise gelöst ist. Der Rest ist Kleinkram, wie Kette 2x gerissen, Reifenpannen, Pedal klickt nicht mehr so wie es soll, Bremsbeläge, der übliche Geld verschlingende Verschleiss halt  

@Dorfbewohner

Schade.


----------



## Winnie (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich komme direkt zum Turnerheim ,da ich von Bexbach aus mit dem Rad komme


----------



## Moose (6. Dezember 2003)

Das hört sich nach einer schützenden Plastik an ... 






Meine Teilnahme an der Kirkeler Nikolaus Tour hängt mal wieder völlig von einem toleranten Transport System ab. Ich muss um 9.00 Uhr noch einen Ergometer "Test" im Kraftraum der Undine fahren (der dauert so ca. 5 Minuten). Gleich danach könnte ich los. Mit meinem Trainer habe ich schon ausgehandelt, dass ich statt dem "ausrudern" aus-MountainBiken" mache. 
Ich habe schon versucht, Christina zu erreichen  , probiere es später dann nochmal.
Falls das einer von denen, die in SB starten, liest, dann bitte melden - vielleicht ist ja noch Platz für mich.
Ansonsten werde ich mich wohl in den Zug setzen, dann bin ich aber evtl. zu spät dran.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2003)

Hey das muss klappen, mit dem Zug wirds eng, der fährt 9:29Uhr SB ab und ist 9:51Uhr in Kirkel, vom Bahnhof zu Turnerheim sind`s ca. 5 Minuten, also wenn man Murphy`s Law ausser Acht lässt, könnte es gerade so klappen.
Hoffen wir, dass einer der motorisierten Dich mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Moose (6. Dezember 2003)

Würde mich denn ein Ortskundiger vom Bahnhof zum Turnerheim geleiten??

Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten, ob sich noch jemand meldet.
Wie gesagt wäre ich so kurz nach 9.00 Uhr an der Undine bereit.

Ich werde morgen früh nochmal ins Forum schauen und dann posten, ob ich den zug nehm oder nicht.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (6. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Meine Teilnahme an der Kirkeler Nikolaus Tour hängt mal wieder völlig von einem toleranten Transport System ab.*



Also ich könnte um 9:05  an der Undine sein. Wir werden Dich schon noch rechtzeitig nach Kirkel bringen. Selbst wenn wir dafür die Beam-Technologie assimilieren (schreibt man das so?) müssen.

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (6. Dezember 2003)

Wow!
Beam me to the castle in Kirkel, and I will be eternally grateful!

Das wäre natürlich super mega nett!
Yippieh!


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Dezember 2003)

... ansonsten hätte ich Dich NATÜRLICH vom Bahnhof abgeholt.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Dezember 2003)

@Moose:

Ich kann um 09:00 Uhr auch an der Undine sein - just call (Nummer in meiner e-mail).

Gruß

DerHeldDerArbeit


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Dezember 2003)

Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wieder gestiegen, dass ich morgen dabei bin. 70% ja!


----------



## Moose (7. Dezember 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooh!
Danke für's Backup, HeldDerArbeit! Ich hoffe, dass wiseman mich dann mitnimmt, ansonsten rufe ich Dich an!

Und Checker: mitkommen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

Guten Morgen,

na alle gut geschlafen... hab grad mal Fenster geöffnet - brrrrr  ist das kalt, zieht was warmes an


----------



## Moose (7. Dezember 2003)

Skianzug oder Neoprenanzug??


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

am besten beides in umgekehrter Reihenfolge


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

So ich bin bereits angezogen und fahrbereit:


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Dezember 2003)

Sorry!
War dann doch zu kaputt um zu fahrn! Hätt euch heut sowieso nur aufgehalten...
Grüße

Checker


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Dezember 2003)

Hatte heute auch mehr den Staub der anderen Hinterräder gesehen, als vorne mitzurollen.
Eine "geführte" Tour war das wohl nur für die ersten 10, die eine kleine Marathonrunde für sich gefahren sind, um ihr Testosteron abzubauen.
Wer zurückbleibt, den fressen die Geier!
Bzw.darf dann in der zweiten Gruppe mitfahren, sobald die aufgeschlosen hat.
An Weggabelungen warten oder bis alle den Berg und Laufpassagen oben sind - Fehlanzeige.
Hab´ ich mir doch ein Stück anders vorgestellt.
Nicht, dass wir uns missverstehen - es geht mir nicht um´s Tempo.
Aber so ein bisschen Gruppendynamik.....

Dann hab´ ich auch noch meinen Schlüsselbund (mit wirklich allem!) verloren geglaubt und mein rechtes Vorderrad am Auto war platt - bin nach 1 h entnervt ausgestiegen, um zu retten, was zu retten ist.
Reifen hat jetzt wieder Luft und der Schlüssel steckte am Auto...aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHHHHH!
Hoffe, Ihr habt mich vermisst.

Lieber Gruß

DerHeldDerArbeit

P.S. 
@ Checker:  Mit dem Rad ist alles o.k. Danke für Deine PM!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

...boah tat die heisse Dusche gut, also ich fands einfach Klasse, sorry HdA, aber mir hat`s wirklich gut gefallen, Ok ich hab mich auch die meiste Zeit unmittelbar hinter der Reiseleitung aufgehalten und ordentlich Tetosteron verbraten  
Nee im Ernst, es ist halt schwierig so viele unterschiedliche Biker unter einen Hut zu bringen und ich finde das hat der Kamikaze Racing Club, durch die Gruppeneinteilung ganz gut geschafft, selbst tozzi`s Arbeitskollege wurde bis ins Ziel motiviert, Respekt übrigens, nicht einfach wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat und dann diese Strecke, bei diesen Temperaturen und Treckingbike, alle Achtung!!!
Ich hoffe der HeldDerArbeit ist jetzt nicht allzu entäuscht, vieleicht war es heute auch einfach nicht dein Tag, ich kenn das sehr gut.

Mein Fazit: gelungene Tour bei schönem Wetter, mit netten Leuten zum fairen Preis.


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Dezember 2003)

Wieviel sind denn gekommen?


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

Na na na CheckerthePig sowas fragt man doch nicht  



Also mal sehn:

moose
tozzi
Wiseman
HeldderArbeit
scotty23
007ike
Vega970
Winnie
A. Kollege von tozzi
Dein Kumpel mit dem silbernen Cube
Ich
und 60-70 andere, die ich nicht kenne.

Ich hoffe, ich hab niemand vergessen, wenn doch, sorry.


----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Dezember 2003)

Und wieviel sind angekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

Zuhause? Alle!


----------



## Moose (7. Dezember 2003)

@HeldDerArbeit: Ich wäre Dir noch beinahe hinterher gefahren. Warum bist Du nicht einfach mit uns mitgekommen? War das wegen des Schlüssels?
Vielleicht wäre die Gruppe 1.2 besser gewesen. Da bin ich nach meinem Platten nämlich gelandet. 1.1 war halt die Racer-Gruppe.
Ich habe Dich auf alle Fälle vermisst. 

Danke an die Veranstalter - gelungenes Event (für mich!).
Danke an den Einheimischen, denn der hat uns/ mich ja draufgebracht, da mitzufahren.
Danke an wiseman und den HeldDerArbeit, denn ohne Euch wäre ich immernoch im Ruderclub.
Danke an 007ike für die Pannenhilfe.
Danke natürlich auch an tozzi und Scotty23 für die Begleitung und das Überlassen sämtlicher Mandarinen auf dem Tisch.
Danke an den Mann mit dem Jekyll (unser "Gruppenleiter" in Gruppe 1.2; den richtigen Namen verrate ich nicht). Wir sind ja zusammen heim geradelt (natürlich nicht auf direktem Wege - wir haben noch Teile des Marathons mitgenommen, sowie noch ein paar extra Schlenker). War echt nett und hat total Spass gemacht!
Jederzeit wieder!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *...boah tat die heisse Dusche gut, also ich fands einfach Klasse, sorry HdA, aber mir hat`s wirklich gut gefallen, Ok ich hab mich auch die meiste Zeit unmittelbar hinter der Reiseleitung aufgehalten und ordentlich Tetosteron verbraten
> Nee im Ernst, es ist halt schwierig so viele unterschiedliche Biker unter einen Hut zu bringen und ich finde das hat der Kamikaze Racing Club, durch die Gruppeneinteilung ganz gut geschafft, selbst tozzi`s Arbeitskollege wurde bis ins Ziel motiviert, Respekt übrigens, nicht einfach wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat und dann diese Strecke, bei diesen Temperaturen und Treckingbike, alle Achtung!!!
> Ich hoffe der HeldDerArbeit ist jetzt nicht allzu entäuscht, vieleicht war es heute auch einfach nicht dein Tag, ich kenn das sehr gut.
> ...



Ach was - bin doch nicht enttäuscht!
Nach der dämlichen Schlüssel und Vorderrad(Auto)-Aktion war das heute bestimmt nicht mein Tag!
Die Strecke war toll und das Wetter auch.
Alles top organisiert und ich hatte noch einen schönen Plausch im Turnerheim.
Nachdem der Schlüssel wieder da war.... 

Imho wurde die Gruppe zu sehr auseinandergerissen.
Ich stand irgendwann auf einer Pferdekoppel und konnte mich nur mit einer gelangweilten Stute unterhalten, da kein Biker mehr zu sehen war.
Bringt halt nix, wenn 3 Führer vorne mitrasen und der Rest (nicht nur ich) eine Orientierungsfahrt macht (machen muss).
O.K, ich bin unfit und nicht so schnell - ja.

Bin das nächste Mal im Sommer dabei und lasse Euch alle Staub schlucken!


----------



## Moose (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *
> Bin das nächste Mal im Sommer dabei und lasse Euch alle Staub schlucken! *



Hust Hust Hust!!!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Dezember 2003)

@Moose:

Ich hab´ die ganze Zeit (während des Rennens) meinen Schlüssel gesucht und nachdem das Gespräch mit dem Pferd auch keinen Erfolg brachte,ergriff mich die Panik , von wegen:  Schlüssel weg, Auo weg, Leben weg......bin ich dann lieber Richtung Turnerheim geradelt.
Musste ja theoretisch auch ein plattes Vorderrad wechseln (konnt´ ich aber Gott sei Dank anders beheben).

Alles halb so schlimm.

Ich seh´s  schon kommen:
Jetzt kann mich keiner mehr leiden und ich darf nie wieder mitfahren, weil mich alle für ´ne  quengelige Tussie halten!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

Auch Hust Hust

...hmm das wusst ich ja nicht, ist dann schon doof wenn man mit Pferden reden muss, als Trost kann ich Dir sagen, das in meiner Gruppe imho vieeel zu wenig gelacht wurde und einige wohl doch schon das RaceFace aufgesetzt hatten, einzig tozzi`s Stunt konnte zur allegemeinen Erheiterung beitragen - obwohl wirklich lustig wars nicht.

Den Dank geb ich natürlich gerne zurück, macht halt einfach Spass mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Dezember 2003)

@Moose:

Jetzt erst Recht mit Traingsplan!


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

> Jetzt kann mich keiner mehr leiden und ich darf nie wieder mitfahren, weil mich alle für ´ne quengelige Tussie halten!



Jetzt aber, Du bist doch unser Pferdeflüsterer


----------



## tozzi (7. Dezember 2003)

Mir hat's auch gut gefallen, Tempo war schön flott. Und mein Absteiger mit Salto mortale war doch jeden Cent wert, oder nicht ?
Haben ungefähr 7-8 Leute aus Gruppe 1.1 beobachten können, ohne 
 zusätzliche Eintrittskosten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2003)

Ja tozzi, aber wenn Du das so perfekt können möchtest wie Ich, müssen wir noch ein bischen üben  

Im Übrigen unterhält der Veranstalter auch eine Hompage 
Mit Forum/Gästebuch, dort kann man dann auch Lob und Tadel hinterlassen, ich bin dort übrigens Stammposter mit 2 Einträgen in 2 Jahren, also haut rein, damit die Jungs und Mädels auch ein weing Feedback erhalten und weiterhin so Sachen veranstalten.


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tozzi _
> * Tempo war schön flott.  *




     


Oooch, vielleicht.
Fury sagt: Bewege Dich wie das Wasser Held, dann geht auch schön flott.


----------



## Moose (7. Dezember 2003)

Ohne Dich fahren wollen?
Nööööö!!!
Du gehörst jetzt dazu, was Dich im Grunde dazu verpflichtet jedesmal dabei zu sein (Fehlen nur mit Attest oder einem RICHTIG guten Grund!!!).


----------



## 007ike (7. Dezember 2003)

Servutz!

Mir hat es auch super gefallen. Bin aber irgendwie total am Ende. Ich fühle mich schlimmer als nach den 110km vom Wasgaumarathon. Das Tempo in Gruppe 1.1 war mir echt zu foltt. Konnte da heute nicht folgen, obwohl es normalerweise gepaßt hätte. Schon seltsam????? 
Bin auch jetzt noch komisch drauf. Vielleicht habe ich eine Erkältung in mir oder so.

Aber trotzdem hat es wieder verdamt viel Spaß mit euch gemacht und ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir nächsten Samstag zum Schaumberg fahren würden. Ach ja, war auch mal klasse, das wir mal ein weníg zusammen gesessen haben zum labern. Machen wir viel zu selten.

Auch Schade das ich den Held nicht wirklich kennen lernen konnte. Aber altes deutsches Sprichwort sagt: Kommt Zeit kommt bike!


----------



## Wiseman (7. Dezember 2003)

Mir hat es auch gut gefallen. War mir zwar gegen Schluss etwas kalt aber das kann man wohl mit einer besseren Klamotte beheben.

[...] <- ca. einen kompletten Roman, den ich dazu schreiben wollte, aber da das Forum mich nachdem ich auf "Antworten" gegklickt habe wieder anmelden wollte und "Kein Thread angegeben" war bin ich nicht mehr auf die Formularseite mit meinem Geschreibsel gekommen und ich habe keine Lust alles nochmal zu tippen *Fingerkrampf* *sorry*

Grüße,


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Servutz!
> 
> 
> Auch Schade das ich den Held nicht wirklich kennen lernen konnte. Aber altes deutsches Sprichwort sagt: Kommt Zeit kommt bike! *



Kommt noch - hab´ ich keine Bedenken!

@all:

Was ich schon immer mal los werden wollte:
Bin wirklich froh, dass ich Euch "gefunden" habe und mitfahren darf.
Freu´ mich immer auf Euch!

<sensibel-Modus> lieb alle anschauend </sensibel-Modus>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CheckerThePig (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HeldDerArbeit _
> *
> 
> Kommt noch - hab´ ich keine Bedenken!
> ...



    sooooooo rührend....    
Ich hab euch auch alle soooo lieb   


Wie hat sich den der Cubefahrer geschlagen??


----------



## scotty23 (7. Dezember 2003)

Hihih,

also ich fands auch sehr nett. Gut die 1.1 war mir auch etwas
zu flott unterwegs aber die 1.2 war ganz nett und ich habe mal den Vega970 
kennengelernt und vor allem Euch nochmal getroffen.
Wird Zeit, dass es noch mal länger hell wird ....


@Moose
Das waren aber auch mal wenige Mandarinen ! Mensch!!  

@Wiseman
Ich bringe Dir beim nächsten mal ne Wärmflasche mit


----------



## Moose (7. Dezember 2003)

ich bin auch froh, dass Du dazu gestossen bist. Du bist ja eine echte Bereicherung. Das Du ja nicht auf die Idee kommst nicht mehr aufzutauchen  !!!

Hat mir echt richtig Spass gemacht heute - mal wieder (fast) alle zu sehen!!!


----------



## Wiseman (7. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von scotty23 _
> *@Wiseman
> Ich bringe Dir beim nächsten mal ne Wärmflasche mit  *



@Scotty23: Danke für das Angebot, aber meine Wärmflaschen kann ich mir schon selbst aufreissen 

Grüße,


----------



## chris84 (11. Dezember 2003)

nachdem ihr offensichtlich alle die Tour verdaut habt, mal ne Frage:

Einer der Bikeaholics (glaub ich mal) (der mit dem Spezialiced Epic) hatte doch ne Kamera aufm Kopp.  Weiß jemand von euch, ob der Film schon Fertig, bzw. online ist? Wenn ja, wo find ich den? 

Der ist bestimmt echt fett, wenn auch überwiegend in der ersten Gruppe (in der ich war  ) gefilmt wurde.

Ich fand die Tour übrigends auch genial, und super organisiert. 
vor allem die Strecke war super. Ich glaub ich werd mal nach Kirkel ziehen  

MFG
Chris


----------



## Wiseman (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chris84 _
> *Einer der Bikeaholics (glaub ich mal) (der mit dem Spezialiced Epic) hatte doch ne Kamera aufm Kopp.  Weiß jemand von euch, ob der Film schon Fertig, bzw. online ist? Wenn ja, wo find ich den?
> 
> Der ist bestimmt echt fett, wenn auch überwiegend in der ersten Gruppe (in der ich war  ) gefilmt wurde.
> ...



Also zum einen gibt es die Videos bei mtbvideos.de (scheint gerade down zu sein) und auf steyrgeier.de
in der Download-Rubrik.

Viel Spaß!

Grüße,


----------



## Red Chili (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo !

Das Video ist noch in der Mache ! Denke bis zum WE wirds noch dauern. Sobald es online ist werd ichs bekannt geben.

Grüße

VON DEM MIT DEM EPIC


----------



## carloz (11. Dezember 2003)

@Chili:

Mit was fürner Ausrüstung fährste denn so ? Also ich mein die Cam und alles 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Red Chili (11. Dezember 2003)

@ Carloz :
Ich nutze nen  MiniDV-Camcorder von Panasonic mit Weitwinkelvorsatz. Der wird dann einfach mit Spanngurten aufm Helm festgezurrt Bringt ganz brauchbare Ergebnisse auch wenns machmal etwas wackelt ! Nur auf Dauer ists für den Nacken nicht so angenehm. Die Cam wiegt immerhin fast 600 gr. !

@ Chris84:
Wie bist du zu erkennen? Haste irgendwas auffälliges angehabt am Sonntag ?


----------



## chris84 (11. Dezember 2003)

die Konstruktion wär fast schon ein Foto für hier rein Wert  
Wie viele Stürze hat das ding eigentlich schon überlebt?

Ich bin echt mal gespannt auf das video  

@ red chilli

also am eindeutigsten müsstest du mich an meinem roten SKS Xdra3 Schutzblech hinten erkennen    an nem Bergwerk mercury. Ich hatte so ein hellblau-weißes Wintertrikot, und nen roten Helm an.

in etwa so





nur mit anderem Trikot (ohne gelb) und mit nem Schwarzen Shockboard vorne


MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (15. Dezember 2003)

respekt    

Das Video ist echt krass geworden! Super erinnerung  

Der Abgang übern Lenker kurz vor ende is genial festgehalten!   

Gibts das Video eigentlich auch in einer besseren Qualität? so kann man leider die Details net ganz so gut erkennen  

MFG
chris


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Dezember 2003)

schliese mich chris84 an, schönes Video, hast Du wirklich klasse gemacht  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Red Chili (16. Dezember 2003)

DANKE, DANKE ! Wollte gerade bekannt geben, daß das Video online ist. Hat sich ja nu wohl erledigt. Schön das es euch gefällt !Hoffe Ihr seid vertreten !

@chris84
Also in besserer Quali funktioniert wohl nur per CD, soviel Webspace haben wir leider nicht. Wir können ja per Mail was ausmachen. Meld dich einfach !


----------



## TravMAD (17. Dezember 2003)

Das Video ist wieder echt klasse!
Danke Chili .. gerade auch, weil es diesmal stressig war!

Für alle, die das Video noch nicht gesehen haben ...

DownLoad unter 

www.steyrgeier.de 

dort in den news oder downloads/videos stöbern!


Ich freu' mich schon auf die nächste Nikolaus-Tour!

Ach ja .. im Januar wird aus der steyrgeier-seite eine exklusive Biken-Seite erwachsen!

Wäre schön, wenn ihr uns zahlreich besuchen und uns mit eurem Beiträgen helfen würdet!


Der "links"-"rechts"-Schreier aus der 2 Gruppe


----------



## canyon_can (23. November 2006)

Hallo Einheimischer!! Bin mit meinen Kumpels auch öfters in Kirkel unterwegs und wäre falls das mit der Anmeldung noch nich to late is auch gerne dabei!! Würd mich über eine Zusage freuen. Gruss


----------



## leeqwar (23. November 2006)

canyon_can schrieb:


> falls das mit der Anmeldung noch nich to late is



was sind schon 3 jahre...

aber falls es dir gelingt die schreiber/innen der ersten seite zu aktivieren, bin ich mir sicher, dass der einheimische uns auch alle anmeldet.


----------



## Einheimischer (23. November 2006)

Ich habe mit der Nikolaustour nichts zu tun, anmelden für die diesjährige Tour, kannst du dich hier: http://www.nikolaustour.de/index.htm Den aktuellen Thread dazu gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=248784 Dieser hier ist schon etwas verstaubt 

Grüße.


----------



## canyon_can (23. November 2006)

Merci!!


----------

